# Building Sash Windows....



## paul_david_thomas (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi,

Due to a little bit of rot, I need to replace two non-opening sash windows - the bottom bits - they have no weights and sit on the sides of a downstairs bay window.

I've bought a "Tornado Window Sash TCT Set - 1/2" from rutlands. I also bought a CMS insert for my FESTOOL OF1400 - yeah, I know what an excuse....

Well, I've never tried to make any sash windows. Initially I am playing with iffy wood (wobbly wood as I call it). I've already got some nice wood - 100 years old from roof rafters - it's all been put through my thicknesser and is ready to go.

I've made the stiles (left and right) as well as a test rail.

However, when I try to route the joint between the stile and top rail, it all seems a little out and I need to get the hand saw out... 

My questions are....

1. Is the router set any good ?
2. Did I do the stiles correctly ?
3. Is it normal that the router bit does not "do all the work" and that I need to get a saw out too ?
4. I know it's not great glued joint - but I will test tonight. If it's REALLY bad, then I will do a through tenon - never done one before, I suppose it's just a little more to learn !!

Many thanks...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Paul

I love the look of wood after the router bit gets the job done, I can almost smell the fresh cut lumber and I like the blue router bit but it looks like your short on the set, you should not need to use the table saw after the router bit(s) are done with the job..

See the link below and the snapshots of the joint,sometimes you will need to put in a mortise pocket but it comes down to the type of frame you are going to used it on..

3pc 1/2" SH Window Sash/Glass Door R&S Router Bit Set - eBay (item 140337403511 end time Aug-09-09 16:18:28 PDT)

=========



paul_david_thomas said:


> Hi,
> 
> Due to a little bit of rot, I need to replace two non-opening sash windows - the bottom bits - they have no weights and sit on the sides of a downstairs bay window.
> 
> ...


----------



## paul_david_thomas (Oct 13, 2008)

Thank you... Those pictures on the ebay item certainly make things look a lot clearer... I got nothing with the stuff I purchased... Paul


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Paul

You're Welcome, like they say a picture is worth a 1000 words 

====



paul_david_thomas said:


> Thank you... Those pictures on the ebay item certainly make things look a lot clearer... I got nothing with the stuff I purchased... Paul


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

I really appreciate George's pictures. I can't think of anyone who puts up such detailed pictures either online or in their catalogues. MCLS are quite good but these are exemplary. Incidentally, that one bid on there is mine.
Rutlands are OK, but as with UK suppliers generally, are very dear when compared to US ones, and have been for years. I've been using US sources for all sorts of things over the years and they are frequently the same figure in USD that appears as UKP. (i.e. $10 becomes £10, which when the Dollar was often near two to the Pound meant a massive difference.) Of course it was only practical if buying in quantities that made shipping worthwhile or when friends were travelling.

Good luck with the windows.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## paul_david_thomas (Oct 13, 2008)

Perhaps I will start to import stuff... Especially as my mum and dad live in FL for half the year (during UK Winter months)...


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

paul_david_thomas said:


> Perhaps I will start to import stuff... Especially as my mum and dad live in FL for half the year (during UK Winter months)...


Just the ticket! Absolutely ideal. Just get the stuff delivered there.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter

Once you get your bits from ebay here's a easy and cheap way to store them for safe keeping,,the little 3" x 5" index card boxes ,make a great way to keep them safe ,you can get them from a 2nd.stores or from the office supply stores at the right price.. 

The ones you got from ebay come in plastic bags and that's not a great way to keep them..

The index boxes will stack up and I have many of my bits in them with the ploy.base in the bottom of them..

=========


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> Once you get your bits from ebay here's a easy and cheap way to store them for safe keeping,,the little 3" x 5" index card boxes ,make a great way to keep them safe ,you can get them from a 2nd.stores or from the office supply stores at the right price..
> 
> ...


Hi Bob

That is a brilliant idea! I'd never thought of those. I've lots kicking around somewhere, as with digital info storeage on databases, I never use the old card indexes.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter 

Thanks and your welcome 

I have a bad habit of printing out the ebay web page and putting it with the bits that are hard to setup like this one..

A picture is worth a 1000 words when you go to setup the bits....it's CRS thing for me but with the snapshots it makes it easy to recall what the bits can do..

Then I can pull print out of the index box in a year or two. and it's all back in my head ...plus if I forget where I got the bit from I have all the info I need to get them replace..if I need to..just a old SOB tip :sarcastic:

You may say how about the TALL bits, easy work around below 



====


istracpsboss said:


> Hi Bob
> 
> That is a brilliant idea! I'd never thought of those. I've lots kicking around somewhere, as with digital info storeage on databases, I never use the old card indexes.
> 
> ...


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> I have a bad habit of printing out the ebay web page and putting it with the bits that are hard to setup like this one..
> 
> A picture is worth a 1000 words when you go to setup the bits....it's CRS thing for me but with the snapshots it makes it easy to recall what the bits can do..
> 
> ====


That doesn't sound like a bad habit! I regularly print out George's pictures. They are really informative.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## paddypower (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi There - my 1st post

Your reply re the tournado router bit was just what I need as I am having the same problem - but the pictures you referenced on ebay have been removed - do you still have them


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi paddypower

Give this one a try , then just select print page and you have a hard copy.

3pc 1/2" SH Window Sash/Glass Door R&S Router Bit Set - eBay (item 130370720330 end time Mar-06-10 16:54:54 PST)

========



paddypower said:


> Hi There - my 1st post
> 
> Your reply re the tournado router bit was just what I need as I am having the same problem - but the pictures you referenced on ebay have been removed - do you still have them


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums paddypower.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

paddypower... please fill out at least your first name and state or country... it helps us help you!


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

paddypower said:


> Hi There - my 1st post
> 
> Your reply re the tournado router bit was just what I need as I am having the same problem - but the pictures you referenced on ebay have been removed - do you still have them


Take a look here:

BLUE TORNADO ROUTER BITS

I don't know if BusyBee ships to Europe. Send them an e-mail.


----------



## paddypower (Mar 2, 2010)

hi bobj
excellent - just what i needed - going to spend today practising 
many thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Your Welcome paddypower

Like they say a picture is worth a 1000 words 
Post a snapshot or two I'm sure the members would love to see them too 

=======



paddypower said:


> hi bobj
> excellent - just what i needed - going to spend today practising
> many thanks


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Busy Bee does not ship outside of Canada.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

CanuckGal said:


> Busy Bee does not ship outside of Canada.


Hi Deb:

I knew they didn't ship to the 'States but I thought that was for contractual reasons with suppliers. I wasn't sure about Europe.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

You won't find it anywhere on their website unless you put items in a cart. Then at the bottom of the cart window you will see it says "We do not ship outside of Canada". I assume that means anywhere outside. But a phone call or email will clarify that.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

I love it when, having spent some time carefully choosing everything, a supplier does that.

It's like going to a restaurant, everyone carefully choosing their meal and looking forward to it, only to be told that the things they were really going to enjoy are all off, particularly when you are hosting. It's even worse when you've got someone with you who'd chosen the only dish, perhaps because they were particularly fussy, that they wanted. It ruins the whole evening. At that stage you can't easily go somewhere else, although if I'm on my own, I've been known to, rather than pay for something I don't want.

Cheers

Peter


----------

